# car rental in Aruba



## bww (Jun 17, 2012)

We are going to Aruba September 2012, looking at car rental with Aruba Royal, has anyone ever used this company? And if so would you recommend?


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 17, 2012)

Used them twice with no problems.  Check out visitaruba.com; I think there are discounts if you use the Visit Aruba card.  Lots of other good discounts with the car too.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have used them several times. Worth the extra $$ to book one of their newer cars. Like most cars in Aruba, the cars tend to be older and well worn.


----------



## Lou (Jun 18, 2012)

We rented a car this past April in Aruba from Tropic car rental.  I believe we paid $239 for a week.  They met us at the airport when we arrived and when we returned the car.  No problems.  You might want to check them out.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2012)

We have also used Tropic rental car for several years. Started using them after seeing recommendations here on TUG.  We are very happy with them.


tropiccarrent@setarnet.aw


Shar


----------

